# Anarcho Punk Fest 2011 with: Phobia, Resist And Exist, etc....



## tree hopper (Jan 25, 2011)

Sun- Jan 30, 2011	Anarcho Punk Fest 2011 with: Phobia, Resist And Exist, Holokaust, Temple Of Dagon & Raped Society	Riff Haus Studios	Fullerton, CA	5:00pm


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi,

I already started a thread about this.
Look there for peeps who are going to all the shows LA-OC-SD.
Plus direct link to the website.

Not gonna be able to make it though I had planned on going.

Linda/Ziggy


----------



## crustythadd23 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ill be at the Fullerton show!


----------



## CXR1037 (Jan 25, 2011)

I might go. Look for someone who seems way out of place.


----------



## mylon (Jan 25, 2011)

CXR1037 said:


> I might go. Look for someone who seems way out of place.



Come to the San Diego show! If you do I will wear a polo shirt and pleated khaki pants.


----------



## 614 crust (Jan 25, 2011)

If it wasn't so far away I'd prob go


----------

